# clomid



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

iam on my first cycle with clomid and i went for ascan on monday the doctor said that i have a folical of 24mm what does this mean thanks jade


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there + welocme to the clomid board 

i see this is your 1st post so i will leave you some helpful links to click on including the starting out + intros board were you can introduce yourself to all of FF ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

for everything a member needs to know ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

right as for your clomd question did the con say you have just the one follicle ?

follicles grow through your cycle + when you ovulate they are usually at there best when they are between the sizes of 18mm to 26mm anything under is classed as to immature + anything larger is too old, you have a lovely size follicle there so i would say start with the babymaking as you could ovulate at any minute 

goodluck 

xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

no i have two is that good got to go bak 2 weeks tomorrow to see him he seamed very pleased with wht was going on i am just a bit confussed


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

it is all very confusing when you arent really given much info, i would be happy with follicles that size + at least you have some, did they advise you to to have jiggy ? sure they did + i wish you all the best for this month

you say you are going back in 2 weeks, are you having any blood tests done before then ? dont worry if you arent 

maybe you could tell me a little more about your diagnosis + such, would help to give you soem useful boards to take a look at for more support  

xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

not alot to tell i am 21 and have been ttc for 2 and half years there is nothing wrong just not conciving 
my hubby has 4 kids already and we are very lucky as this is all happaning on the nhs 
i think he want to scan me 
my next appointment was not ment to be untill september but he wans me bac in 2 weeks


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

have you had tests done to check on all aspects of fertility ? hopefully the clomid is what you need to give things a kickstart   

i think maybe the next appointment will be to reassess you + go from there just to see weather the dosage you are on is adequate for you   you did not say weather you were having a blood test before you go back to see him ? sometimes they like to do a day 21 blood test to check your progesterone levels, these indicate ovulation or not as it may be

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Jade, welcome to the clomid board  

a follicle of 24 is good hun, it means its nice and mature and hopefully you should ovulate soon so plenty of baby making is required  

Thats good you are going back in two weeks hopefully you can get some answers X


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

;  no not having bloods just got to go bac and see him


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ok hun, join the girls on the link i left for you   they are a good bunch  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jade,

Welcome to FF.

You have a good size follicle there, lots of   in the next few days  

Good luck hun, and i hope you get a nice BFP      

Nikki xx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi well my 1st cours of clomid didnt work and only 6 days till testing this month hopfuly its will be my month how is everone jade


----------

